
How a fish tank helped hack a casino - a_w
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/innovations/wp/2017/07/21/how-a-fish-tank-helped-hack-a-casino/
======
martyvis
"Somebody got into the fish tank and ... sent 10GB of data to a device in
Finland". I see what they did there. :-)

